# Canadian Painters



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

I was wondering how many Canadians we have posting here....

I'm now based in Calgary...What's your go-to paint?...Let's talk specific brands and prices...What line do you like from:

Cloverdale

General Paint

Benjamin Moore

ICI

Walls Alive

I have never used Sherwin Williams,but I believe there is a store or 2 in Calgary...


----------



## larryt (May 20, 2008)

we have been using general paint probably 90% and bm the rest 
general paint is very reasonable price for most stuff


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't use much from Cloverdale except for procoat on ceilings, it's the only flat ceiling paint i tend to use.

General Paint has some good specialty stuff, or good cheap stuff for any repaints, and Gord has good service.

BM Collections, Impervo, and sometimes Aura

ICI only stuff I'll touch is Lifemaster, good low VOC lower cost paint that is nice to use. Glidden Ultra low odour oil for new ceilings that need oil or minor widespread water/chain smoking stains, works extremely well.

I hate Walls Alive products I have used thus far but in all fairness only used a few really thick gross red colours


----------



## linkbrothers (Sep 11, 2009)

I've worked my way through the lines of paint, including those sold by Home Depot and RONA. 

After a lot of experimentation with CIL, Cloverdale, YOLO, SICO, Behr, RONA, Home Hardware, ... I have standardized on Benjamin Moore. I've been using the Regal line with Aura for trim work. It's spendy, however it doesn't let me down like the others have. 

I have found that it's a personal thing with paint, a lot like roller covers and brushes. (I like Wooster products)


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> I don't use much from Cloverdale except for procoat on ceilings, it's the only flat ceiling paint i tend to use.
> 
> General Paint has some good specialty stuff, or good cheap stuff for any repaints, and Gord has good service.
> 
> ...


I agree on the Lifemaster..It was my go-to paint

for a little while until I noticed that it took 3 coats to cover with some colours...That was really disappointing because i thought that I had found the perfect paint..It is low VOC,spreads beautifully and has a nice look to it when dry..It also has teflon in it which gives it a so-called scrubbable finish.......A nice bonus is that it's a bargain at $28/gallon....ICI also carries Glidden Ultra which is a fantastic paint to apply and it covers very well, but it doesn't appear to be very washable...

General Paint carries Hi-Hide,which is dirt cheap,and covers beautifully...It's probably best for low end jobs like apartment rentals/garages...GP also carries the INSL-X line which is manufactured by Benjamin Moore..Love their "cabinet coat" which is a tough latex enamel which levels better than any latex on the market...It costs about the same as Aura..

Cloverdale has some very nice solid hide acrylic stains...Ecologic is a very tough,beautiful trim paint...Their "super-eggshell" is a nice medium grade paint for walls...

Walls alive carries Pratt and Lambert paint and C2.....I've only used P&L a few times in my life and found it hard to apply...That was 10-12 years ago so the paint might be better today...


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

I use various products depending on what the substrate is.
I like ICI newer diamond line. 
I use cloverdale sometimes as well for walls.
For oil applied trim use nothing but satin impervo benny moore.
havent used GP in a few years for no real reason.
My best prices are cloverdale and ICI so i stick with them mostly.
I don't use much BM either as the dealer closest to me didn't stand behind his product when i had product failure last year and my price points aren't very good so i don't give him much business since he doesn't want to stand by his product. Some of the independant dealers drive me nuts. High priced and not a wealth of knowledge about their product. I have nothing against BM paint product just the service. I stand behind my work and i expect others to do the same. If they don't or won't then i go with someone that does.
Anyways not turning it into a rant just giving my 2 cents on products i use.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

ortiz23 said:


> I use various products depending on what the substrate is.
> I like ICI newer diamond line.
> I use cloverdale sometimes as well for walls.
> For oil applied trim use nothing but satin impervo benny moore.
> ...



Mostly BM Aura on interiors, ICI Diamond on exteriors. Going to try SW Duration on exteriors this summer.

Funny you say this about the BM dealer. I have to agree that even though I use Aura for most of my interiors, I don't like the owner and employees of the store all that much. They are nice and friendly and we have a good relationship, but I can't trust their information. The guy is solidly selling paint #1, helpful/knowledgeable #2. He didn't stand behind a mis-tint one time which ticked me off. 

Way better service at ICI...and so I'm torn.


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Mostly BM Aura on interiors, ICI Diamond on exteriors. Going to try SW Duration on exteriors this summer.
> 
> Funny you say this about the BM dealer. I have to agree that even though I use Aura for most of my interiors, I don't like the owner and employees of the store all that much. They are nice and friendly and we have a good relationship, but I can't trust their information. The guy is solidly selling paint #1, helpful/knowledgeable #2. He didn't stand behind a mis-tint one time which ticked me off.
> 
> Way better service at ICI...and so I'm torn.


 
Yes i agree with you there as it is the same for me out here. The ppl at the BM store are not trust worthy as proven to me in the past. And at the ICI store every employee is great in all aspects. I have had great success as a client there and with their (ICI) products i have used so I am happy with that.

BM changed my price points without any notification as I didn't buy from for a while. (or i assume that is why) Not very good business savvy on their part.


----------



## vancouver painters (Feb 16, 2014)

Dulux diamond is a pretty good paint for exterior and interior painting.

https://myspace.com/vancouver_painting


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmmm..... thread revive image was removed.....


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm from Edmonton. Usually only use benjamin Moore, Aura is my go to on walls and advance on trim. Ceiling paint I use general paint interior breeze flat. It's by far the best ceiling paint I've found, it dries slow, even, no flashing.


----------



## northcountrypainter (Dec 7, 2012)

for the most part we've been using the following:

1) Dulux: Lifemaster and diamond for interiors.
Weathergaurd for exteriors.

Dulux would account for 90% of our paint purchases over past 25 years.

2) Sherwin Williams: Solo egg and semi, as well as waterborne lacquer.

3) Cloverdale: Super Acrylic 2, EcoLac and Sharkskin.

4) Beni Moore: very rarely we'll use Aura.

5) GP; never in past 10 years...poor service.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Bm aura CC and Advance
SW KA and other misc
GP sundries


----------



## Paintdian (Apr 17, 2013)

northcountrypainter said:


> for the most part we've been using the following:
> 
> 1) Dulux: Lifemaster and diamond for interiors.
> Weathergaurd for exteriors.
> ...


Is the EcoLac your choice for new construction trim work? I have wondered about this. Can you tell me anything about it? 

I love the Monamel WB Alkyd from GP. EcoLogic washable flat from Cloverdale is my favorite wall paint.


----------



## jolero painying (Jan 18, 2014)

Im from totonto


----------



## jolero painying (Jan 18, 2014)

Toronto


----------



## TuTu_Mane (Jan 30, 2014)

im from toronto and would like to know what brand paint is a good paint to use for walls and a good semi gloss paint


----------



## jolero painying (Jan 18, 2014)

TuTu_Mane said:


> im from toronto and would like to know what brand paint is a good paint to use for walls and a good semi gloss paint


. I like PPG Manor Hall Matt for walls and Satin or Semi for trim


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

K/W region


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

From vancouver island. : I specialize in new residential , mostly high end. I use mainly 4 brands. 

General paint : mostly high hide egg, hp 2000,(egg and semi) don't overly like breeze too much

Cloverdale :spray trim in place with tons of ecologic .use it on commercial too

Procoat vinyl flat is a great inexpensive dead flat for ceilings (. My go to)

Super 1 and 2 for most of my walls. Super 2 has great coverage but has a bit of a shine to it for eggshell so not as good for touch ups

Sherwin William: solo trim paint by hand is awsome for price !

Benny rip off Moore : aura with reds or orange / deep colors and satin for high end trim by hand. I like aura matte for repaints


----------



## northcountrypainter (Dec 7, 2012)

Paintdian said:


> Is the EcoLac your choice for new construction trim work? I have wondered about this. Can you tell me anything about it?
> 
> I love the Monamel WB Alkyd from GP. EcoLogic washable flat from Cloverdale is my favorite wall paint.





No, not really. We used it several times in new const for trim doors etc., but touch ups are a bit of a problem. So we used it more frequently for re-finishing cabinets. Its hard and durable although more difficult to use than Sherwin's equivalent.


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

Used to use tons of general paint stuff but having big problems with their private estate line. Still love there primer 600-051. Might be switching over to ppg and sw soon. Not a fan of bm besides there regal flat. Everything else overpriced, unfortunately all builders and gc are spec with it and I have to convince them otherwise. Definately A+ for marketing on bms behalf.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

azzurri said:


> Used to use tons of general paint stuff but having big problems with their private estate line. Still love there primer 600-051. Might be switching over to ppg and sw soon. Not a fan of bm besides there regal flat. Everything else overpriced, unfortunately all builders and gc are spec with it and I have to convince them otherwise. Definately A+ for marketing on bms behalf.



What kind of problems are you having with private estate?

I had some issues myself....

Couple days ago I saw a big pile of private estate that was labeled as "clearance"


----------



## putlotson (Feb 22, 2012)

*Waht's your favourite Handrail Finish?*

I'd like to know who has the best very high gloss handrail finish for dark colors that cures quick enough so the HO can use it to get up the stairs without waiting a year. I've used a lot of Benjamin Moore Advance. It looks fantastic after spraying but the dark colors stay soft for ages (although Benny says to put it into service in a week it will scratch profusely). I used to use Impervo oil but would like to find a glossy waterborne for dark colors that cures hard. I don't want to have to start clear coating painted rails.
Any of you Canadians have a favourite that is available here?
(from Vancouver BC)


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

BC_Painter said:


> What kind of problems are you having with private estate?
> 
> I had some issues myself....
> 
> Couple days ago I saw a big pile of private estate that was labeled as "clearance"


Color bleeding, they told me it was a bad batch but it continues to happen and colour consistency. Just fed up but I was paying dirt cheap for it so hard to replace. Trying out ppg now.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Im going to be doing a job in north eastern michigan...I hear were going to be with in two hours or so of the Canadian border...

Anything worth the trip up ? That I should do.....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Im going to be doing a job in north eastern michigan...I hear were going to be with in two hours or so of the Canadian border...
> 
> Anything worth the trip up ? That I should do.....


Well, they do have clubs up there too - but the girls only go down to their long johns.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

RH said:


> Well, they do have clubs up there too - but the girls only go down to their long johns.


Haha....you already knew what I was thinking. ...lol


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think they call a lap dance a mounty, up there. *drum roll, symbol smash!*


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I do hate to take this thread back on topic, but can any of our Canadian brethren explain why the paint is sooo expensive up there? When we're up there, the only national brand that we have access to is BM and the prices shock even me. I know there's the ever popular HST (in those provinces still using it), but even without that, the prices seem awfully high. It was one thing to be paying $75 CDN/gal when the exchange rate was so lopsided, but now that we're nearly at par, ii seems a little much.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Gough said:


> I do hate to take this thread back on topic, but can any of our Canadian brethren explain why the paint is sooo expensive up there? When we're up there, the only national brand that we have access to is BM and the prices shock even me. I know there's the ever popular HST (in those provinces still using it), but even without that, the prices seem awfully high. It was one thing to be paying $75 CDN/gal when the exchange rate was so lopsided, but now that we're nearly at par, ii seems a little much.


Yea it is a little crazy I believe my price on aura is $65 or $66 per gallon. I am always shocked when you guys talk about your prices you get paints for. Add the 13% hst on top of that and it's almost $75.

I


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Only thing I really remember standing about Canada was a pack of smokes had 25 and pictures of dead babies and black lungs on them.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Only thing I really remember standing about Canada was a pack of smokes had 25 and pictures of dead babies and black lungs on them.


Pretty money, don't forget the pretty money...and the coins. On one recent trip, I came home with a pocket full of coins...40$ worth, loonies and toonies.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gough said:


> Pretty money, don't forget the pretty money...and the coins. On one recent trip, I came home with a pocket full of coins...40$ worth, loonies and toonies.


Ah yes the coins forgot about that. Although the British have them beat in that department. Who knows how much money fell out of my pockets when I was over there.


----------



## Gin D. (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm a new, one man show biz. I do residential and so I use Benj Moore. Why?

A) they've positioned themselves as the go to for residential painting. When yoou walk into a benjamine moore its independently owned, personable, and skilled with respect to design and choosing colours. When I walk into sherwin williams or dulux I feel like I'm walking into a paint factory. Customers always assume a ban moore as a go-to product for quality. I used regal for a while, now I try to lean to wards aura for walls, waterborn ceiling paint for ceilings, and regal for trim (aura is too danb thick and fast drying, at least for big trim). Going to try advanced for trim. Supposed to level out like sspray but downside would be it yellows I assume

Personally I think for application and finish sherwin williams is a painters best friend. Prolly ppg too (havnt used it but heare great thinks) dulux carries them I think. Dulux is ****, I found. Lifemaster is good, diamond is frigen mud. Again the reason I don't use SW though is they are not well positiond for residential. Plus their colour deck is a joke, and it would be a hassle to have to colour match everything on every job because everyone else has better pallete. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

the O/P asked Canadian painters a question. Some of the Yankee intelligentsia take the question to a marginal perspective regards strip bars, and to run us down. This is a professional painters forum. Decorum applies. I am sure homeowners look at this site and are not impressed.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I started Painting in London Ontario, and all we used was ICI(now Dulux), and Sherwin Williams. I've been Painting in the GVRD, and Fraser Valley(BC) for the last 6 years, and since being here I've had to use everything. 

Cloverdale: only thing worth using is there weather one for stucco. There emulsion is pretty good too, but none of there stuff sticks to metal.

GP: hi hide is good for new construction, and lower level stuff (low sheen eggshell), and epotilt is good for priming tilt up construction.

SW: not a big fan as of late, there low sheen is super spitty, and there low VOC stuff needs to be strained constantly(like horizon from Cloverdale, absolute garbage).

BM: there top level stuff is good, but not worth the price point.

Dulux: this is my go to company. New construction, or low level re paints I use ultra. Mid to high end I use lifemaster. If the customer wants semi gloss on anything, I use diamond eggshell, or pearl, and for a high gloss, I use diamond semi. Weathergaurd is amazing. Its DTM, you can use it on tilt ups without using special primer, and diamond exterior goes right over vynl siding.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

journeymanPainter said:


> Dulux: this is my go to company. New construction, or low level re paints I use ultra. Mid to high end I use lifemaster. If the customer wants semi gloss on anything, I use diamond eggshell, or pearl, and for a high gloss, I use diamond semi. Weathergaurd is amazing. Its DTM, you can use it on tilt ups without using special primer, and diamond exterior goes right over vynl siding.


 We use the Ultra the same way you do. Insurance Resto, lower end repaints, and where money is tight. We get a great price on it. Higher end we use Diamond Matte or BM Aura Bath and Spa. Higher end trim paint of choice in the Waterborne Alkyd SemiGloss from Dulux.


----------



## RollingWizard (Oct 20, 2018)

Just wondering what the going rate is for a painter in Canada per hi our/day


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RollingWizard said:


> Just wondering what the going rate is for a painter in Canada per hi our/day





Like most things in life. It depends. Regionally, population base, skill level, etc. Too many variables. Minimum wage all the way through $100/hr. When I moved back to small town Ontario, it took me 8 years to get my rate back up to where it was when I lived in Vancouver.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

$350


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...wages+expenses+overhead+profit...


RollingWizard said:


> Just wondering what the going rate is for a painter in Canada per hi our/day


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

deadend said:


> ...wages+expenses+overhead+profit...


I say it's all about dollars and taxes, I've got an uncle who lives in Taxas, Dollars taxes!


----------



## WPS (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi man! Well, it really depends on what your job is. We are in Winnipeg and we tend to use Dulux paint for most of our exterior and interior paint jobs.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm in Niagara Region, Ontario. I like BM, PPG and Para. LOVE Manor Hall!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just a heads up - this thread was originally started in 2010 and the last previous set of replies were posted in 2018. Plus, the original poster is no longer with us.


----------

